# Bester Prozessor



## huxi0 (3. November 2013)

Hallo, Ich arbeite momentan sehr viel mit 3d und After Effects und Premiere. Ich wollte mal fragen wie ich mein PC am besten darauf einrichte. Habe ein Rechner mit folgender Hardware:

AMD Phenom 2 x6 1090T
8gb Arbeitsspeicher
Win7
Geforce GTX 570


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. November 2013)

Hi huxi0,

ich sehe in deinem Post irgendwie nicht deine Frage?
Die Hardware und das OS hast du bereits gepostet, wobei brauchst du noch Tips?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## huxi0 (4. November 2013)

Sorry war falsch beschrieben. Ich suche eigentlich nach Hardware die in meinem Rechner passen und natürlich die Geschwindigkeit noch erhöhen. Es Geht mir gerade darum, wenn ich die ganzen Videos von After Effects oder dem 3d Programm render. Bei mir dauert das rausrendern von einem Film im Format 1920x1080 ca 10 min. und das Video ist nur 4 Sekunden lang. Das dauert mir für die paar Sekunden ein wenig zu lange


----------



## UsetoHelp (17. Februar 2014)

schonma versucht deinen Pc raufzuschrauben etwas aufrüsten oder so.... den wenn du sagst er is dir zu langsam kann es nur am ram liegen und nich an der Hardware oder ? wenn ich falsch liege bitte ich um verbesserung


----------



## smileyml (17. Februar 2014)

RAM ungleich Hardware?
…und sucht er nicht gerade Tipps, wie er seinen PC effektiv aufrüsten kann?
–––

Wichtig ist, das du uns mal die wesentlichen Eckpunkte deiner Hardware nennst:
• Mainboard
• CPU
• RAM (inkl. der Art)
• Netzteil (ggf. muss mit einer Aufrüstung dieses auch gewechselt werden)

Da dir vor allem der wesentliche Rechenprozeß zu langsam geht, vermute ich das es eine neue CPU und mit Pech auch eines neuen Mainboards bedarf, was mitunter die Graka und den RAM auch gleich wieder in Frage stellt.
Bisher hast du eine AMD-CPU und nach kurzer Recherche gibt es da seitens AMD zwei schneller Achtkernprozessoren – http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+Phenom+II+X6+1090T
Ob die vom Sockel etc. zu deinem Mainboard passen, weiß ich nicht, habe jedoch meine Zweifel.

Wie du da aber auch siehst, gibt es da zahlreich flinkere i7-Intels, was man bei einem evtl. Mainboard-Neukauf auch mal untersuchen könnte.

Du solltest also auch gleich überlegen, was dein Geldbeutel maximal bereit hält.


Grüße Marco


----------



## kalterjava (24. Februar 2014)

Hi HuxiO,

also zuerst mal ist die CPU mit dem AMD nicht die richtige Wahl für deine Vorhaben. Kauf dir einen Intel und du machst nichts falsch, wenn es nicht gerade um Spiele geht.
Dann - ich bin mir aber trotzdem ziemlich sicher, dass deine AMD-CPU bzw. dein aktuelles System das schneller kann und es vermutlich an den Treibern oder eher an den Einstellungen scheitert. Deine GeForce müßte doch eigentlich das GUI-Rendern in AfterEffects unterstützen. Sprich die Grafikkarte beschleunigt den Renderprozess.

Dann, 4 Sek - was ist das  denn für eine Sequenz? Ich mein, wenn du z.B. realistisches Wasser mit Spiegelungen, Brechungen und sonstigen Spezialeffekten renderst, dann kann das schon sein, dass das 10 Minuten dauert.


----------

